# Need Help Deciding...



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm going to buy one of Roy's O&W military chronos but would appreciate help in deciding which one. It's between these two:










My Pros:


SS case
My Cons:
Only in the military _style_ --- not a true military
No date/date










My Pros:


True military watch (?)
Date
My Cons:
Chromed case

I don't know anything about these Valjoux movements ( first one 7733; second one 7765) --- are they similiar in all respects?









I'm leaning towards the second watch despite the chromed case but what do others think?









Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The 7733 is the better watch.

All steel case sways it for me and I also prefer the dial layout and the hands.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Difficult one .....I think its down to personal choice..







But hay, they are both great so you cant really loose







....I prefer the first one though , nicer hands IMO.. As ive said before I prefer not to have day/date windows to spoil the symetry of the dial...But go with your gut feeling, its usually right..


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Quote:



> I also prefer the dial layout and the hands


Funny, I prefer the _second_ one for exactly the same reasons


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I prefer the first .... the second watch is too small at 35mm IMO


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Chromed case might look funny on a 'true' mil watch.....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'd go with the 1st myself. Not wanting to do Roy out of business but PRS 5? Does Roy still stock them?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Purely from looks I prefer the first.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same for me, Rich









I like those hands on the second watch, plus the bolder numerals --- the "7" is much nicer.

In addition, Roy tells me the second watch has a flat acrylic crystal while the first is slightly domed mineral. I'm a bit of a fan of flat crystals on this type of watch --- and have no problem with acrylic which can easily be polished.









Lugs on second watch look better to me --- ones on the first watch are too elongated.









The chromed case is the main problem for me







--- but its new and doesn't look too bright in the photo....









Cheers

Paul


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

At 35 mm it is still too small


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I'd go with the 1st myself. Not wanting to do Roy out of business but PRS 5? Does Roy still stock them?


For reasons that are too complicated to explain (







), I have a pot of money that can _only_ be spent at RLT Watches.









PRS-5 --- no thanks, that has a Poljot 3133 movement.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JoT said:


> At 35 mm it is still too small


 At 35 mm, sounds perfect


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> PRS-5 --- no thanks, that has a Poljot 3133 movement.


 Err and just what are you infering about POLJOTS?









Know where your'e coming from Paul. A genuine Val is better.

Is the RLT chrono not of your liking or are you looking strictly for mil chronos?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> For reasons that are too complicated to explain (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You would not want to go any where else anyway.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

where does one obtain such pots of RLT only money?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

At the end of a rainbow PG,


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > PRS-5 --- no thanks, that has a Poljot 3133 movement.
> ...


 PG,

I'm afraid I'm just not a fan of onion crowns and serrated bezels; and I really am only looking for a mil chrono.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

So what have you decided ?


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> and I really am only looking for a mil chrono


Hi Paul

I assume you mean mil _style_ ?

If you mean true mil-issue, then neither of the above. If style, then the all steel case would be my preference.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

*Bu**er*









Probably as a result of this thread, today Roy sold the 2 remaining OW401's (second one) he had in stock







(more in a few weeks)

That will teach me to stop sitting on the fence, unable to make decisions...
















Either that or I'm going to stop airing my thoughts in a public forum.


















Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry Paul, the last 396 went as well today. More in stock soon.









Keep posting Paul , Please,


----------



## Manatee (Jul 4, 2004)

The top one looks perfect to me. Only thing is, I'd have to decide between the numbers and the baton version -










John.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I prefer this one.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > I'd go with the 1st myself.Â Not wanting to do Roy out of business but PRS 5?Â Does Roy still stock them?
> ...


 Eddie had all the movements checked and said that 20% were rejected because of quality control problems.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Go for the second one...the first just looks too much like a million similar Poljots


----------

